
death of the blockbuster drug (maybe the blockbuster software too?) - far33d
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2007/03/30/death_of_the_bl.html
======
far33d
What I mean is: could these same market forces apply to software? Are we at
the end of the era of domination on the order of Microsoft Office?

